# BBC Making War of The Worlds TV Series



## Cli-Fi (May 5, 2017)

This seems like it will be very faithful to the source material which has been butchered to death:

War of the Worlds TV Adaptation Being Developed by BBC


----------



## Alexa (May 6, 2017)

I'm not sure I want to see this in a series. The movie was enough for me.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 6, 2017)

Alexa said:


> I'm not sure I want to see this in a series. The movie was enough for me.



The movie has barely anything to do with the book!!!!


----------



## HareBrain (May 6, 2017)

> In some ways, the most culturally impactful version of _War of the Worlds_ was not a film adaptation but the radio play done by Orson Welles in 1938



Jeff Wayne's 1978 concept album, surely?

(Smilies omitted, as even I'm not sure if I'm being ironic.)


----------



## Steve S (May 6, 2017)

I think this sounds very interesting. Peter Harness worked on the BBC adaptation of Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell, which I thought was very impressive.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2017)

Id would love to see this one.


----------



## mosaix (May 10, 2017)

Can't wait to see something close to Wells' original story. He would turn in his grave if he saw what Speilberg and Cruise had done to it.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 10, 2017)

mosaix said:


> Can't wait to see something close to Wells' original story. He would turn in his grave if he saw what Speilberg and Cruise had done to it.



I tend to agree. I just read it myself. I was so surprised at the setting, the tone, and the perspective of the original story I had no idea what it would be about because I had been lead to believe the adaptations were at least similar, but they have nothing to do with it. I liked the novel more than any of the adaptations I have seen.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2017)

What? Do you mean to tell me that Horsham Common isn't in Southern California? Or in Manhattan either?



HareBrain said:


> Jeff Wayne's 1978 concept album, surely?
> 
> (Smilies omitted, as even I'm not sure if I'm being ironic.)


I must admit, I've not read the book either. I did read _The Invisible Man_ and _The Time Machine_ and possibly others, but I imagined that Jeff Wayne's concept album was fairly faithful???


----------



## HanaBi (May 10, 2017)

Quote - "Peter Harness evidently will not shy away from tackling Brexit-era political issues in his own adaptation of Wells’ durable classic."

This is always irritates me: the insatiable desire for a writer to throw in his/her own politics into something that should really be free from such things.

Keep it neutral and keep it suitably terrifying if you please!


----------



## BAYLOR (May 13, 2017)

mosaix said:


> Can't wait to see something close to Wells' original story. He would turn in his grave if he saw what Speilberg and Cruise had done to it.



The one good thing that the 2005 film was it had Tripods  . Im hoping the BBC version does a more faith rendering of Mr Wells novel. 

For the record , I do like the 1953 film.


----------

